# A warning about DFDS



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just decided to look at the crossings around our existing booking and found the time we booked was no longer showing. Contacted DFDS who said that was correct and they had e mailed us in October giving a different (inconvenient to us) crossing. No e mail was received. All sorted now but it could have caused us problems when arriving at Dover.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

grouch said:


> No e mail was received.


People who send important emails like that really should ask for confirmation that they have been received and read.

Email is NOT infallible, especially when ISPs insist on running everything through their own spam filter and don't tell you, let alone give you any opportunity to check what it is filtering out for you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stena*

On the flip side, Stena rescheduled their HSS Fast Craft on the 20th December, sailing two hours earlier. I got two text messages, an email, a call from their mainland office and a call from the Irish office. Talk about overkill for a ten pound fare!

Russell


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Stena do give very full warnings and confirmations, that's why we always go back to them, plus we cannot use the tunnel because of LPG propulsion.

I think most operators give you those options, perhaps worth taking them up next time?

Peter


----------

